# Would I be even qualified to apply for a Specialty Sales TL Position?



## Micco (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey there,

I'm thinking of applying for a Specialty Sales Position in another store. Currently, I've been working in my store for around a year and a half, specifically in tech, guest services, toys and cashier (which I'm pretty sure everyone has done at least once while working). I do have a bachelors degree and my attendance has been pretty good for the most of it (8.5/10 I guess).

The majority of my knowledge is in tech but I understand that for Specialty Sales its tech, beauty and style and I am completely prepared to learn and train myself in those other departments.

Just wanted to know if this sounds like a good stepping stone for me to even apply in the first place or should I not even bother and just wait til I've worked longer as a tm?

Thanks!

(Edit: I'm sorry for any confusion, but I meant to ask about a TL position, not just Specialty Sales, I didn't know there was a distinction.)


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 17, 2020)

It’s not a step up from any other position, it’s just different. But sure, the experience can be helpful. With a degree, you need a tl or etl position.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't believe a degree is required for a TL position anymore.

Question for OP, if you've already been working in Tech, doesn't that mean you already have a specialty sales position? Or maybe the better question is, what is your current workcenter?


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 18, 2020)

It will depend on your store (ASANTS). For ours, they want people with some sort of background in the beauty realm (ANY really... even if you just love beauty and post decent stuff to Instagram as a regular human it counts.) Tech they'd also like you to know electronics, particularly gaming, but for seasonal I'm pretty sure all bets are off.

They did Q4 hour changes with us where they sat us down and asked how many hours we'd be willing to work, do we want overtime and are there any other departments we want to work in to help out. You can always go to the ETL SS and say you'd be interested in helping out in Style & Beauty and see what they say. It's your same ETL for Tech so I don't see it being a big deal unless those areas don't need help.

If you're a good employee our store will train you ANYwhere to help out. If you're not that great they say "okay" and it just never happens. 😂


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 18, 2020)

I feel like I comment this on a post at least once a week.

Why are you pursuing entry level jobs with your four year degree?  There's nothing wrong with working as a TM, it's a good way to earn income and experience while you look for roles.  That being said;

You paid for the education, have the confidence to use it.  At a minimum with a four year degree you should be looking for entry level management positions or junior level positions in whichever field your degree is in.

Don't undervalue yourself, use the skills and knowledge you earned to do something better.


----------



## Micco (Nov 18, 2020)

I appreciate all the advice, but the truth is I can't really achieve what my degree gave me anymore. Some can think of it as undervaluing myself or giving up way to soon, the way I see it, I'm just trying to move on and use what I have now to the best of my ability, and what I have now is a job that gave me a chance and that I've been working in for a decent while.

I'm sorry for any confusion, I know that tl's for tech are no longer a thing (I think) so I'm just trying to figure out how to go beyond just being a tm with a good knowledge in tech. I'm not trying to run a store by myself or something, just a little below that.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 18, 2020)

Micco said:


> I appreciate all the advice, but the truth is I can't really achieve what my degree gave me anymore. Some can think of it as undervaluing myself or giving up way to soon, the way I see it, I'm just trying to move on and use what I have now to the best of my ability, and what I have now is a job that gave me a chance and that I've been working in for a decent while.
> 
> I'm sorry for any confusion, I know that tl's for tech are no longer a thing (I think) so I'm just trying to figure out how to go beyond just being a tm with a good knowledge in tech. I'm not trying to run a store by myself or something, just a little below that.


You need to edit the title of the thread to say specialty sales tl position. Otherwise you’re going to get the wrong answers to your question.


----------



## Micco (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You need to edit the title of the thread to say specialty sales tl position. Otherwise you’re going to get the wrong answers to your question.


Thanks for the tip, I assumed they were the same position, sorry about that.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 19, 2020)

Micco said:


> I appreciate all the advice, but the truth is I can't really achieve what my degree gave me anymore. Some can think of it as undervaluing myself or giving up way to soon, the way I see it, I'm just trying to move on and use what I have now to the best of my ability, and what I have now is a job that gave me a chance and that I've been working in for a decent while.
> 
> I'm sorry for any confusion, I know that tl's for tech are no longer a thing (I think) so I'm just trying to figure out how to go beyond just being a tm with a good knowledge in tech. I'm not trying to run a store by myself or something, just a little below that.


A degree is just a piece of paper.

A very expensive piece of paper.  You don't need to work in your degree field, just find a way to apply it in the field you want to work in.

For example:

Most of my college coursework was in business and I work as a front end developer/technical writing subject matter expert for cybersecurity and software development.  I honed my skills on my own and used my business experience and coursework as a platform.

With a four year degree you are more than qualified on paper for any TL and even ETL position.  Your confidence is the key factor now.

Don't think you would be bad at any role because you don't know it technically.  Anyone can learn *how to do a thing.  *Hard skills are the smallest barrier to most jobs.  Soft-skills like leadership and people management are the big barriers, and your confidence is the most important part in those.  Out in the world no one ever knows what in the hell they're doing until they get out there and start doing it, and 90% of the time if you have a good work ethic and a drive to succeed, that puts you above most other people.


----------

